# Diversification



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Diversify......a important key to agricultural success.

Regards, Mike

The Bottom Line: Diversify to Ride the Cycles | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting article. But....I would like to find anywhere I could get a 20% return on my money over 10 years! Or even a 7%!

For the last 5 years, since the stock market crash of 2008, I have watched my 401K and my savings yield practically nothing! The only thing that has yielded a good return has been my investment in equipment. My newest tractor, with 1300 hours on it, is selling for more than I paid for it new!

Investment advisers love to pitch high return on investment but seldom deliver. Let me put it another way---I'm really PO'ed at the policy makers both in Washington and the State of Illinois. And, should the right person come along with good sounding, sensible ideas and the will and ability to see them through, I will work my a** off to see that person get elected.

Ralph


----------

